# Trouble....



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO where do I begin, finally hitting some serious rough patches in my reefing journey (not to say I haven't had my problems, but this just sucks...)


First off I seem to have contracted a lovely case of the MENs (montipora eating nudibranches).

I've been prescribed some med's but I dont think I am winning, the tank was hit pretty heavy, please see before/after photos. (left side of tank)


I had my hands in the tank to glue some colony pieces in there "forever" homes after settling into the tank for several weeks. 

I epoxied (using the vertex two part) my tabling acro to my "pillar of SPS" and now its bleaching....prob more STN than bleaching I suppose. (starting from the area where it was glued/epoxied to the rock)

Its been two days and I have lost a quite a bit already, was hoping it wouldn't spread, looks like it will....should I break the colony off the pillar and cut off the damaged section?

Dark blue hued photos cropped tight shows tissue loss yesterday morning, wide angle shots show tissue loss this AM.

sad...

>jason


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It can happen someitmes if a colony really doesn't like it's new place. Might be that that area was shaded before and isn't anymore or used to get low flow but is now in a high flow area. They're finnicky creatures sometimes. 

If the STN doesn't abate in a few days, cut the colony in half, cut your losses, and hope it recovers.

As for the MEN, that sucks.....you've got some big colonies so it'll be tough to get at them all...but good luck.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

**HAD some big colonies....
haha

All that remains of the green colony is three smaller frags, I have lost a good portion of my red (now residing where the green is).

I have lost my tyree undata, yellow with blue polyp encrusting and one small colony of superman.


I will keep an eye on that table, if the spread continues I will take the action needed.... 


>jason


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I think cutting the bad piece would be great idea. It requires more energy to heal then to grow new.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

I heard about adding superglue to the cut ends to help further prevent STN, do you guys recommend?

>jason


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've never tried it myself, since it's really not feasible on a good sized colony, and you'd probably just stress it further. might work on a small frag or a monti cap where the dead parts are MUCH easier to see.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I never thought of MEN as a dirty word till now LOLOL. sorry to hear about that. I guess I won't get this issue yet as I have no monti.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Throw "contract" in a sentence and you can make anything sound dirty! lol

Well I got home late last night and I lost more of the colony. I immediately removed it and cut off the damage piece.....lost roughly 60%.. to what I assume was more RTN than STN..... I am hoping that what remains will recover.



>jason


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sry for being a little late on this.

Hopefully you have/can set-up a little frag system. I would frag, dip and hope that you can save some of the original montis.

Here's a link for the procedure.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

wtac said:


> Sry for being a little late on this.
> 
> Hopefully you have/can set-up a little frag system. I would frag, dip and hope that you can save some of the original montis.
> 
> Here's a link for the procedure.


Unfortunately I don't have an extra light to set up an additional system. I was offered to be lent some equipment but without a light they wouldn't last long.

I have been doing repeated dips and scrubbing the underside of the remaining cap colony and the frags. I have also been keeping an eye one additional nudibranches...

Hopefully all not is lost and I can keep some alive.

>jason


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Buddy.....*

I have 3 LED lighting units I'm not using.....drop me a line.

P.S. - NNNNoooooo not the tabling acro........


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Taipan said:


> I have 3 LED lighting units I'm not using.....drop me a line.
> 
> P.S. - NNNNoooooo not the tabling acro........


Yup....


----------

